# Zinkteich und Problemchen



## ninapeter09 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo hier lieben , ich bin die NIna und neu hier.
Vor ca. 3 Wochen habe ich mir einen kleinen Zinkteich angelegt ( 80Liter)
Nun bisher lief alles gut, doch heute viel mir auf, dass das Wasser total trübe und grün ist. Alslo ich denke Algen =(..
Bepflanzt ist das gute Stück mit der __ Wasserpest, einer Seerose, __ Hechtkraut, Zyperngras und einer Wasserhyazynte.Ansonsten Kies auf dem Grund und größere Steine am Rand verteilt.Jemand eine Idee wie ich meinen Teich wieder schick bekommen kann ?LG Nina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2014)

Ach gleich zwei Themen aufgemacht... hatte auf Dein erstes schon was geschrieben. Kann man das zusammenführen? 
Lg ina


----------



## ninapeter09 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo nochmalso ich versuche mal zwei Bilder hochzuladen eins von vorher und wie er jetzt aussieht.


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2014)

Nochmal ich... also das kann auch an dem warmen Wetter gelegen haben. Die Pflanzen haben vielleicht noch nicht genug Zeit gehabt, ein Gleichgewicht einzurichten. Die Schwebealgen müssten eigentlich wieder verschwinden,  da ja weder Fische noch sonstwer Nährstoffe in den Mini bringt. Ohne den Minibesitzern vorgreifen zu wollen, die vielleicht noch andere Ideen haben, würde ich wahrscheinlich einfach warten bis die Algen verhungert sind.
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2014)

Oh jetzt seh ich Deine Bilder... sieht doch hübsch aus der Mini! War vielleicht noch etwas Sand an den Kieseln, die jetzt den Algen Futter gegeben haben?


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Juni 2014)

Hey

Die gleiche Zinkwanne habe ich auch. Überlege auch daraus einen Mini zu machen.
Dass das Wasser so schnell Grün wird ist leider normal. Das ist die Algenblüte. Das dauert ne Zeit an. Geht in der Regel wieder, wenn die Algen absterben oder die Anderen Pflanzen beginnen zu wachsen. Leider habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie sich das bei den kleinen Teichen verhält. Bei meinem Große dauerte es etwas. Ich würde noch weitere Unterwasserpflanzen setzen.
Den Algen kommt Sonne, Wärme (bei einem frei stehenden Mini immer ein Problem), und Nährstoffe (bei einem Neu angelegten Teich meist immer ein Problem).
Die Pflanzen werden wachsen und den Algen mit der Zeit Konkurrenz machen.

Grüße Michael

PS: Du hast sehr toll die Pflanzzonen eingerichtet. Beispielhaft. Hast du einfach die Pflanzkörbe eingesetzt und die Wand mit Steinen angehäuft ?


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Was dir fehlt sind Pflanzen...............

Schau mal meinen an.............
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/463198/


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Juni 2014)

Das ist ganz normal, sieht auch frisch eingerichtet aus (junge Pflanzen). Das dauert etwas bis sie sich entwickeln, müssen sich erst an den neuen Standort gewöhnen. Dann steht vermutlich deine Wanne noch ziemlich Sonnig was das Algenwachstum begünstigt. & wie Patrick schon sagt, kannste da ruhig noch ne Handvoll Pflanzen reingeben.


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juni 2014)

Hi

Was mir noch gerade einfällt, ist das Pflanzensubstrat.
Das sollte keine Teicherde o.ä. sein. Denn die enthält zu viel Nährstoffe. Damit ist das Wasser ehr schnell überdüngt. Für die Seerose sollte man Osmocote Düngekegel verwenden. Denn die Benötigt die Nährstoffe sehr dringend. Der Rest wächst und entzieht die Nährstoffe. Die verwelkten Seerosenteile kann man entfernen, damit sie nicht wieder neue Nährstoffe im System bilden.

Grüße Michael


----------



## ninapeter09 (20. Juni 2014)

Guten morgen,also die Seerose ist mit einem düngekegel versorgt.teicherde ist keine in  dem teich nur kies.wie wäre es eigentlich mit Posthornschnecken?lg


----------



## ninapeter09 (20. Juni 2014)

Achja und welche pflanzen soll ich noch dazu pflanzen?lg


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juni 2014)

Hi

Was ist mit den __ Schnecken ? Willst du welche oder hast du welche ?
Pflanzen kannst du echt alles setzen, was dir gefällt und was deine Wassertiefe an der Stelle verträgt.

Grüße


----------



## ninapeter09 (20. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gelesen,dass die posthornschnecken gut gehen Algen sind.ich weiß aber nicht ob es in meinem Fall gut ist.auf jeden Fall sind die steine auch schon grün schmierig und das __ hechtKraut auch


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juni 2014)

Schön wächst die Nadelsimse. Wie Unterwassergras. Wird bei mir etwa 7cm hoch und breitet sich schnell aber ungefährlich locker aus.
Kannst in so einen Teich der noch außerhalb seht aber nicht alles rein setzen. Man muss damit rechnen, dass das Wasser im Winter komplett einfriert.
Der __ Wassersalat ist nicht Winterhart. Das Seerosenrhizom darf auch nicht einfrieren.
Da musst du dich genauer informieren, welche Pflanze das aushält. Normal aber jede Pflanze, die in der obersten Pflanzebene im Teich stehen kann. Mit der Seerose könntest du Probleme bekommen.
Genauer habe ich mir da aber nie Gedanken gemacht, weil mein Teich ja ausreichend Tief ist. Ich würde sagen speziell die Pflanzen, die in der Tiefe wachsen und einige Unterwasserpflanzen, Schwimmblattpflanzen, die eben in der Tiefe überwintern, wo es nicht durchfriert, könnten bei dir eingehen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juni 2014)

Hi

Jede Schnecke frisst Algen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die die Steine wieder blank bekommen. Habe selbst keine Algen in der Form. Ich habe aber ach 1000 __ Schnecken drin. Vielleicht deswegen 
Es handelt sich um die __ Spitzschlammschnecke. Wenn du willst kann ich dir welche schicken. Dann müssten wir uns nur über de Menge informieren, und ob sie den Winter überleben.
Dann kann ich dir auch kleine Pflänzchen mit schicken. Mein Teich ist zwar noch spärlich bewachsen, aber für den großen Eimer muss es nicht viel sein.

Grüße Michael

PS: Sie fressen auch die abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile und Laub, das hinein fällt. Sind quasi die Müllabfuhr


----------



## ninapeter09 (20. Juni 2014)

Die pflanzen wollte ich evtl im Haus überwintern.aber ich meine welche unterwasserpflanzen noch sinnvoll wären für den Sauerstoffgehalt der Wassers.damit ich die doofen algen wegbekomme


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juni 2014)

Ja... ich habe __ Hornkraut, Wasserdickblatt, __ Tausendblatt, Nadelsimse. Nadelsimse und Wasserdickblatt kann einfrieren. Die anderen Beiden stehen sehr tief und überleben im noch "warmen" Wasser unter der Eisdecke. Denke für mehr Infos musst du wirklich warten, bis sich jemand mit Minierfahrung meldet...


----------



## ninapeter09 (20. Juni 2014)

Huhu wollte mal fragen , ob die __ Spitzschlammschnecke auch geeignet ist genau wie die __ Posthornschnecke?
LG


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juni 2014)

Denke Schnecke ist Schnecke...


----------



## Brittami (20. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte da noch ein paar __ Nacktschnecken im Angebot.....


----------



## ninapeter09 (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2014)

Nein, Schnecke ist nicht gleich Schnecke. Für den Miniteich ist die __ Posthornschnecke wesentlich besser geeignet, weil sie sich viel weniger vermehrt als die __ Spitzschlammschnecke.


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Christine

Ist es nicht egal, wie sich die __ Schnecken vermehren. Die Population pendelt sich doch von selbst ein.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juni 2014)

Glaube, dass sie bei mir gerade verhungern. Jeden Tag kommen mindestens 10-20 neue Schneckenhäuschen am Ufer hinzu, weil sie alle sterben.
Bis zu diesem Herbst hatte ich noch viel Falllaub im Teich, was ja ein Teil der Hauptnahrung der __ Schnecken ist. Dieses Jahr fehl die Futterzufuhr. Viele gehen ein. Ich habe ein Laubnetz gekauft.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2014)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Glaube, dass sie bei mir gerade verhungern.


Gerade deshalb ist es nicht egal. Wer möchte schon soviele verhungerte __ Schnecken im Miniteich haben.


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juni 2014)

Hi

Bei mir verhungern sie aber, weil sie aus dem Schlaraffenland in die Wüste gekommen sind. Wenn sie sich aber an ein neues System anpassen können ist das doch wieder was ganz anderes.  Oder liege ich da falsch? 
Grüße Michael


----------



## roischnoog (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo, bin ja noch neu hier und Frischling in Sachen (Mini-) Teich, aber was ich gelesen habe, ist Schnecke nicht gleich Schnecke...
Ich hab mich für die __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke entschieden, weil die - im Gegensatz zu Posthorn- und __ Spitzschlammschnecke - kein Zwitter ist und nicht laicht, sondern lebendgebärend und daher nicht so "vermehrungsfreudig"...
Mittlerweile gibt´s schon Nachwachs... schätze mal, dass ich jetzt so 5 -8 __ Schnecken im Miniteich habe...
Und ich hoffe natürlich, dass das meine Infos zur Sumpfdeckelschnecke (was ihre "Reproduktionsfreudigkeit" betrifft) stimmt. 
Ansonsten soll sie das Wasser filtern und grast meistens am Boden die Steine ab...


----------

